# I'm trying to find decals for a 1988-90 era...



## Dans65 (Dec 6, 2010)

...model for a 1/72 scale B-52H of the 7BMW Carswell AFB.

My apologies for not posting correctly a WWII question, but I have run into deadends at every turn. I know and have seen decals from scale modeling No. 72-172 is the decal I need. Has anyone seen this decal or equivalent?

If there is also one for a KC-135E of Carswell AFB, I'll appreciate that as well. Thank you for looking at this thread.

Dan


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2010)

Microscale used to do a sheet covering all B52 units, AFAIK. They are now out of production, but many sheets are available through Xtradecal, so maybe this one is still around. Have a look at the Hannant's web-site, they are the main agent, based in the UK.


----------



## Dans65 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

